# Friends for Drax?



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm sure most of you say the pics in the thread 'Tank for Drax' 

So what would be the best fish to put in with him? In a 10gal tank would a few females be ok or for ANYMORE Betta's would I need to put a Tank Separator in for that. 

I am thinking about Ghost Shrimp... to clean up Drax's food since he seems to be a messy eater XP


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

if you put any more bettas in regardless of gender you'll need a divider.

You can't divide the tank and have a sorority on one side. Females need a whole 10 gallon or larger to themselves.

You should wait until your tank has cycled before adding any more fish.

How is your fish-in cycling going so far btw? =] Any ammonia reading yet?

When your tank is cycled you could add some gravel and a bit of sand on top and get about 3 pygmy corries. or you could get some otos.

Shrimp are nice beacause you can have a TON of them without really denting your bio-load but they don't eat a ton of betta food.

I also advise planting your tank because it will help with waste. =]

And when I looked at your picture I saw that some of the leaves and vines of your terrestrial plant are in your tank. you'll want to remove them because they'll rot underwater and foul your tank. =[

If you'd like to plant your tank for cleaning purposes then I'll need to know what kind of light fixture you have in your tank.

Is it incandescent or is it tubular fluorescent? =]


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't have a water tester *Cough* 

Could that be what the odd smell is?

The light is LED. 

The Plant... yeah I know but that plant is probably older than me and been through hell and back so I think it won't decay for awhile. Why? Drax likes swimming around the leaves >.< So until I get a water plant for him to flutter around I'll keep watch on it and if it does show damage, I'll remove it.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

You *must* get a liquid master test kit in order to determine when you need to change your water since your tank is not cycled. You will need it to determine when your cycle is completed as well, so please get that quickly.

If it is a terrestrial plant--I have not seen the pictures so I'm just assuming--it will die and make a hell of a mess out of your tank. You could get a couple of silk plants for Drax to enjoy in the meantime, but I would really get rid of the terrestrial plant and start researching true aquatic plants. Most of the cheaper LEDs we see on the market these days aren't very powerful at all, so you'll want only plants that have low light requirements like java ferns, java moss, and anubias. 

Once your tank is cycled you can start adding stock slowly--pygmy cory cats would be great for a betta tank, provided you have smooth, fine substrate like sand or small round pebbles.

Personally, this is not my favorite way to do things--I prefer to start with an empty tank, conduct a fishless cycle, and once it is done, add the schooling fish, then the betta last. This means you could add the whole school of fish at once, saving stress and more trips to the pet store. If the betta is added last, then he's more likely to accept the other fish because the tank won't be "his territory" at the time that you introduce him.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

(HAtes it when he's lectured when people don't know all the facts)

Check my 'Tank for Drax' thread in Betta care... 

The plant leaves (Well most of them) are hanging out of the tank and get sun during the day from a window (Not direct sun) Stop yelling about the plant *Flails* You may know your fish tanks but I know my foliage! The plant used to be in a vase, then a pot, then a vase, then a pot and unloved for 2 years, then a vase, then a pot and thrived for 2 years where the vine became 20ft long, then unloved again where it died back to almost a foot long, I vased it again with Drax, dangled the largest leaf set in the tank (Most of the leaves are outside the tank this is only one part of the plant!) 
The water was new Saturday so I think I have a safe zone still of getting the water tester. I think if 2 WEEKS from now I still don't have a tester... THEN you can yell at me. 

*Light Bulb* What about small water lilies? These LED's are bright as HELL! You open the tank lid and go blind!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Your plants must be an Ivy and they are great for added water filtration in aquariums and so are the peace lily and small branches of weepy willow-do watch the leaf for rot- but IME it can take a while for them to rot in the water....but if you plan to add shrimp be warned...they will use this for an escape route.....lol.....and the shrimpletts will also find their way into the filtration system of the HOB and canisters........

Water testing products are great and I highly recommend them, however, not everyone can afford them and often once they get a kit they have no idea what they are looking at or looking for or what to do with the numbers they get....not a problem.....you can still safely keep fish, cycle the tank and be successful in general without a test kit provided that you are willing to make the needed water changes

Regardless of filtration and nitrogen cycle stage you still need to make at least one weekly 50% water changes and during the nitrogen cycle making an extra 50% water only water change during the week should maintain water quality on low stocked tanks....

always make that even extra 3rd and 4th water only changes in between regular water changes if you see any behavior changes in the fish......

the fish and livestock in the tank and the power of observation are the best water tester you have......in my opinion and experience.......

but you will have no way to know if the nitrogen cycle is complete without a water test....take the water to the LFS and get the numbers don't accept "Okay" you want numbers....once you have a nitrate reading of at least 5ppm-10ppm and 0ppm on both ammonia and nitrite....you are most likely cycled and on a 10g filtered/cycled tank 1-50% weekly with vacuum should maintain water quality on a properly stocked tank..........

Water test kits are pretty cool to get and use and really fun to impress your friends with the knowledge you have about water quality and how it interacts with life....

Freshwater fish thrive with fresh water and to be a good keeper of fish you must first be a good keeper of water......


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I never said it would kill your fish. :[ It wont. It'll just make the water nasty. Nothing a water change can't fix. :[ I just don't want you to come home to a dirty tank and freak out after the stress of finals. :[

I never yell here except on the rant thread. :[ I yell in all-caps. :[


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't say the other posters are yelling :/ They're just trying to help by giving what advise they have (which is really good btw).

You can get the API master test kit from walmart for 20 dollars, it's a great kit, and very accurate, not to mention it'll last a while (I've had mine for 6-7 months, everthing is about half full still )

With cycles, you'll know when you're cycled when you have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrItes, and 5 or more nitrAtes. Once you have your test kit, test daily for all three, and ammonia or nitrItes ever register above .25, do a 25-50% water change.

I'm not sure what the name of the plant it is, but I know that type of plant will be fine in water for a bit.  Some awesome water plants are floaters like water lettuce (you can buy some in the garden section of Home Depot really cheap), water wisteria (if you have the right gravel/fertilizer) java moss, etc.

As for tankmates, no females, even in a divided tanks. When females and males are in the same tank, their phermones will drive each other practically insane and they'll constantly be trying to jump to the other side to breed. There have been cases where people on this forum had males and females in divided tanks, and came home to a bubble nest full of eggs with the girl on the guys side. Ghost shrimps are awesome, though some bettas eat them as late night snacks (yummy)


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

SEE! OLFISHLADY SAYS THE PLANT IS GOOD! I wish I knew the name... even my mom has forgotten... she's had it so long haha. Probably 30yrs old hahaha The pot it was in which was a decent sized pot was completely root bound! 

Mom says Drax is doing fine though (and she's just as Paranoid as me with things like this) So I trust her that Drax is doing ok without me watching him like a Hawk. 

Damn really wanted to make a little Sorority! 

... Arn't peace lily's normally pot plants? I have one that's never done much in a pot somewhere... only about 6inches tall after 4yrs haha (What some plants I forget about!) It's in a pot with a LARGE Crouton plant (Probably spelled that wrong) Leafy plant with green leaves with yellow speckles. 

I'll change the water when I get home Friday... a 50% change. I'd post more but I'm outside waiting for someone and my hands are freezing off haha


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you want critters to pick up excess food I would have to say cories! 3-4 of the regular sized varieties or up to 6 pygmys. Shrimp may use your vine to crawl out  

About the liquid test thing, I cycled my 10 gal without one. I did 50% water changes 2x a week for several weeks. After that I lowered it down to 1x a week. Everything is still fine. I cant remember if I cycled the tank with a single betta or a betta+3 cories though... 

Is the plant Pothos AKA Devil's Ivy? (google image it) I have had the roots of that plant in my tanks for months with no problems. It has grown considerably - I blame the fish poo


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

On the non-aquatic plants like peace lily, ivy, weeping willow, bamboo etc....you want ONLY the roots in the water, a couple of leaves will not hurt but they will rot in time...the peace lily are great in a trickle type filtration system and I had one in the back of my HOB filter for a while until it got too big and I potted it up, bamboo will be fine if the main part of the stem and leaves are out of the water....in the spring I like to cut weeping willow branches and put in my tank to root out and if you ever have green water problems weepy willow is great to help remove it by sucking up the excess nutrients and they look pretty cool draped in a tank too-but you have to be careful and not let the roots grow into the substrate or tangle too much in the tank and make a mess.....just remember non-aquatic plants can't be totally submersed in the water-watch for rot and make water changes as needed.......use common sense.......


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> but if you plan to add shrimp be warned...they will use this for an escape route


THIS

I just got back from resuing one of my shrimp. Apparently he decided to climb the power cord for my heater. I found him flopping around on the table top and was able to get him to flop into a net but it was still a pretty big scare. All the holes he had easy access to are now covered by saran wrap (Cellophane).


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

An odd smell? It could be amonia. when my tank smells I know it's time to change the water.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Exactly what OFL said. That was the point I was trying to make. It's cool to have terrestrial plants in your tank. It's just that you should only have the roots in there.

If you'd still like an easy plant list I can supply one for you.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

The way this was stated made it seem like the plant was woody and actually IN the tank, fully submerged. I don't think anyone made any unfair assumptions--just letting you know that the plant will rot if it is left submerged because it doesn't have the ability to regrow modified leaves that can breathe while under water. 

As for how powerful your LEDs are, it can be difficult to determine. The more expensive (often custom made) LEDs definitely trump all other forms of aquarium lighting, even T5HO and metal halide because they generate bright, and extremely white light without generating much heat at all, and without using much energy.

However, most of the LEDs we see going out as stock lighting and the cheap strips usually aren't very powerful because it's not cost effective for the manufacturer to use them--they are simply banking on the visual appeal of ultra-white light, longevity, and energy efficiency. You're going to have to research the stock lighting to figure out how many watts per gallon it will yield--but based on what I've seen, I would assume that the LEDs are roughly on par with fluorescents--if the kit was relatively cheap, a bit under par. Luckily, it's only a 10G tank so the light doesn't have far to go. With a long photoperiod and some Excel you might be able to do moderate light plants if the LEDs are powerful enough. 

I still think you should get a master test kit--you're investing in a long term project, and it's a valuable tool that will help you start right and avoid disaster. You can also diagnose problems with your bacteria colony in the event of a mini-cycle later on. They're really simple to use if you follow the directions, and really--considering how many hundreds of tests you get, and the fact that you will know with certainty whether or not your fish are being poisoned, the price is quite reasonable.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Cories and snails...love em!

I have a confession.....I don't own a test kit...at all. I use my dad's on occasion but I do water changes at least every other day on all tanks/jars...50%-100%....I don't feel the need for them.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

You have to admit, though, you're not exactly cycling your tanks or jars at the moment, so you don't have a considerable need for one if you keep up with your routine. As an experienced aquarist, I'm sure you keep up with it quite well. 

Even if the OP does not elect to purchase a test kit, he or she will still have to get their water tested with regularity at a local fish store in order to keep tabs on their cycle as it progresses, and as they continue to add to their stocking level. Otherwise there's just no way to know if his or her water changing routine is effective, or when/if the tank is cycled.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I feel like I'm being lectured hahahaha 

... but it's fine you are all making points I didn't know, so I can't throw a hissy fit haha. 

Cept for the water being Ammonia tainted thing... since the water was fresh Saturday. Don't really think Drax has been that messy haha. 

... *Blinks* Mother... she has been trying to get him to eat like a mother trying to get a stubborn baby to eat mushed carrots with the baby spitting the carrots all over the place. My mom was interested in the idea of a Gravel vac so I may get one... as well as some more pretty stones for the tank. I think Drax likes deep colors like purple, blue, and red, so I'll maybe get a mix of those haha. Besides seems like glass stones or plastic would be easy to see when their dirty... if they aren't shiny... then they are dirty haha. (Totally fried from Binding a book earlier so excuse the language of a 3yr old). 

Well Friday I'll see for sure if she hasn't killed him... haha. 

I have Bamboo... but... unloved ones that have gunky green water in their vases (I HAVE ALOT OF PLANTS AT HOME! SO I FORGET ABOUT A FEW SO SUE ME! XD) 

Hmm I wonder if any vines would work... like when you were a kid and you'd stick... like what a Potato or Avocado Pit in water and it would grow into a Vine or tree... I may test this theory... Ooohhhh Variegated Potato Vines are so pretty come to think of it... a mix of green and purple... over flowing the tank... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Not going to do it but it was a pretty mental image) 

As for root maintenance I'm OCD already about his Tank (Wish I was home to be OCD with it!) If I thought ANY roots were gettin alittle too big they'd be cut off as soon as possible.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

It would probably be a better idea to root the pit or potato in another container first, and then once it's rooted and put out leaves, transfer it to the fish bowl. Sometimes those things end up turning on you when you soak them in water, so better safe than sorry.  Pothos and wandering jew are very easy to grow and look nice draped out of a bowl.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Adastra said:


> It would probably be a better idea to root the pit or potato in another container first, and then once it's rooted and put out leaves, transfer it to the fish bowl. Sometimes those things end up turning on you when you soak them in water, so better safe than sorry.  Pothos and wandering jew are very easy to grow and look nice draped out of a bowl.


I also have a Passion Vine! Thats thriving so it probably wouldn't mind if I divided it alittle and put part of it in the tank. 

ALSO! 

Parents actually WANT To get more fish for the tank. 

Drax seems to be a strangely calm, (But can be fiesty) betta. So what fish would be good for him. Don't really want to get Shrimp if they might try to crawl out of the tank via vines... 

Tank is 10Gal, plenty of little hiding places, or will get more hiding places. 
Would REALLY like to get some vibrant fish and ones that ... I dunno... do alot haha. Maybe even some fish that Drax might ..... dare I say... play with?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Never had a community tank, or anything with a betta, but maybe zebra danios or glofish? (they're practically the same fish, one colorful and genetically engineered, one not!) 

And I don't think you could go wrong with corycats or snails, that seems to be what most people have in their tanks around here.

Of course, tank mates all depends on Drax's personality


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

If I remember correctly the tank in question is 10 gallons, too lazy to go check. ;-)

Danios (and glofish) generally need 20 gallons so I wouldn't recommend them.

I would recommend Neon Tetras (I also like cardinal tetras and black tetras). They look really awesome. they are a schooling fish so you need a few, 4 or 5, but the silver red and blue is really attractive flashing in the light. The problem with tetras is that larger ones can get nippy, neons don't usually get large enough though.

Corries are also good, again you'll need about 3 but they are great for cleaning the bottom of the tank.

Guppies aren't uncommon. I've never done Bettas and Guppies together but as long as the Guppies aren't the fancy tailed variety they should get along. Guppies can be quite colorful so they can add some nice colors to the tank. Guppies also like to be in groups so having 4 or 5 of them together would be a good idea.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Malvolti said:


> If I remember correctly the tank in question is 10 gallons, too lazy to go check. ;-)
> 
> Danios (and glofish) generally need 20 gallons so I wouldn't recommend them.
> 
> ...



My mom is a color maniac so of course she'd want the most elegant looking fish. (Well she has been taking good care of Drax while I finish finals haha might as well get what she'd favor) So... *Taking notes* 

4 Corries, 5 Neon Tetra's, 5 Guppies are my options? 

Now is this just one of those options... so only 4-5 more fish or could I do some of each? Kinda want to get the most out of this Tank hahaha


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't do more than 4 or 5 additional fish. Any more and you risk over stocking.

Another fish I've heard of in Betta tanks are Mollies, they can be colorful but in my experience (my brother bred them) they can be very agressive. He kept some with fancy Guppies and the Mollies would beat the Guppies up and were terrible for nipping everyone else's tails. After the Mollies killed a Guppy he finally agreed to seperate them.

There are also Barbs which look quite attractive but again they tend to be biters which would be bad for your Betta.

Those are the only species I have experience with so I'm not really quallified to suggest anything else. 

My suggestion is still Tetras, but since your mom likes color you may want to look for Cardinal Tetras. They are like Neons but have a larger red stripe which really brings out the blue.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Malvolti said:


> Personally I wouldn't do more than 4 or 5 additional fish. Any more and you risk over stocking.
> 
> Another fish I've heard of in Betta tanks are Mollies, they can be colorful but in my experience (my brother bred them) they can be very agressive. He kept some with fancy Guppies and the Mollies would beat the Guppies up and were terrible for nipping everyone else's tails. After the Mollies killed a Guppy he finally agreed to seperate them.
> 
> ...


I'll have to Call around for Cardinal Tetras then hahah I'll get 4-5.

Actually... Hmm read that 6 is really what I should do to get them to 'Shoal' perhaps a mix of Neon and Cardinal to mix it up. I'm OCD on cleaning and upkeep so if 6 fish is slightly overstocking, I'm more than mental prepared for the slight increase in upkeep *Suddenly wearing French Maid Outfit* I enjoy cleaning hahaha


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would ditch the guppies. Too risky. Try platies instead. They are awesome


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't do fast schooling fish like tetras in less you have a bigger tank with lots of hiding spots. I had a school of rasboras, and they stressed my boy so badly. Go with platies, they are colorful, but not obnoxiously fast schoolers. With them, I would do 3-4 boy platies. 

As for playing... Let's just say bettas are the school bully. They either ignore the rest , or 'play' tag.... With their teeth


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I've read that Cardinal Tetras are one of the nippy Tetras. IMO corys would be better, but that's just my thought.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

When I had tetras in a community tank (a mix of cadinal and neon) I never had a problem. My Betta guarded the surface, the tetras were happy to swim around the middle and the shrimp stuck to the gravel. 

But that's why it comes down to personaltiy. Any species of tetra can be nippy if you get a bully and any Betta could kill the tetras if he's aggresive.

If you want to be safe definitely go with Cories or Platies.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Malvolti said:


> When I had tetras in a community tank (a mix of cadinal and neon) I never had a problem. My Betta guarded the surface, the tetras were happy to swim around the middle and the shrimp stuck to the gravel.
> 
> But that's why it comes down to personaltiy. Any species of tetra can be nippy if you get a bully and any Betta could kill the tetras if he's aggresive.
> 
> If you want to be safe definitely go with Cories or Platies.



Any of these good for cleaning the tank?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Corys are good tank cleaners. I mean, they won't eat poo or stop you from having to vacuum but they will get extra food that got away from your betta. And your Mom would probably love them. They're not colorful but they can be striking and they have very, very cute faces. They wink too.


----------



## heythatsme (Oct 12, 2010)

And if you want something striking, its not terribly hard to find albino cories, they would look cool next to a blue/red betta.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Like vaygirl said, cories are good at cleaning the substrate. Platies, are awesome at eating algae. Or at least mine are. I didn't expect them to do that but they did. I was stoked!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Cories... hmmm how many could I put with Drax? 

Actually I would LOVE to have at LEAST 3 types of fish in this tank...

10Gal, 
Cleaning... OCD. 

What would be a good Ratio for 3 types of fish... 

I know Betta's normally stay around the top but Drax goes all over so these fish would have to get used to being bothered hahahaha

Your right too Cories DO look cute! So I'd LOVE to have a few of those... but perhaps a 3rd type of fish? ;-) A small one? Not shrimp or Snails I'm not dealing with those things XD


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

You may get away if you add 2-3 platies or a school of SMALL tetras (like neons) but be prepared to up your water changes as this may be overstocking your 10 gallon tank.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I wouldn't do that, a ten gallon is way too small for a proper school of cories, a betta, and another group of fish. If you did, you'd have to pack your tank with hiding spots, be prepared to do frequent water changes and cycle your tank if not already cycled and keep a keen eye out for agression or stress on any of the fish's parts.

You could probably pull off a several dwarf shrimps (cherry shrimps come in yellow or red variations and are very colorful... I know you said no shrimps, but in my experience, they don't jump unless something is wrong with the water, other fish, etc... )and a school of 3-4 cories. However, you have to keep in mind that the cleaner fish aren't just going to eat scraps. They are pets and they'll need their own food as well. (Sinking carnivore pellets for the cories, and extra sunk fish food for the shrimps)


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Albino corries though they are SUPREMELY adorable (!!! <3) have a pretty good chance of being dyed. :[ The article was written in '08 I believe so it's not that long ago. (Just to be clear I don't agree with their views on betta fish seeing as how the proper environment (very gentle water flow) allows them to thrive with their elaborate fins and they do just fine. There's noting wrong with it in a closed system as long as there aren't any bigger predators in the tank IMO)

If you get corry catfish you'll want the dwarf variety as they'll be smaller and you could probably have 3 or 4 as opposed to 2 or 3 regular corries.

I wouldn't get anything in addition to the corries and the betta except maybe a handful of shrimp or some netrite snails. If you lower the water level enough I don't think their escaping will be a problem anyway. Especially since netrite snails stay underwater as opposed to the mystery snail who lays its eggs above water. 

Your betta should eat any snail eggs it finds. And if they don't do it the corries might. ;]

I really suggest looking at all the different colors of shrimp (and types of snails) and the shrimp compatibility chart on this page. I REALLY want shrimp but unfortunately I want yellow and blue together. :[ It's not possible unless I separate some yellow shrimp into another container for special feeding with a special food that will turn them blue (naturally, it's a special type of food with a special type of algae only found in China as the main ingredient. Not a type of dye. =]).

But they also have orange, green, white, black, and a ninja shrimp that changes colors just to name a few! =]

If you get shrimp and corries though you'll want some plants and mosses for them to hide in. =]


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

huh, that's an interesting article WWITB, though I have a really random question. How do you insert a link, but instead of it being a link, it's writing?


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

JKfish said:


> huh, that's an interesting article WWITB, though I have a really random question. How do you insert a link, but instead of it being a link, it's writing?


Just do what I do, throw it in Word or Notepad that normally strips it (After fiddling). of the link.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, what an interesting article Wallywest!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just read that article. The mutilation of those parrot fish just disgusts me. I have had the misfortune to see them at a LFS a few years ago. They no longer carry them luckily.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

JKfish said:


> huh, that's an interesting article WWITB, though I have a really random question. How do you insert a link, but instead of it being a link, it's writing?


You highlight the text you want to be a link then you press the little infinity sign in front of the globe and copy your url there. =]

Like this! 

The Puprle Heart parrot was what disgusted me the most! How can they do that to a living creature?!?!?!?! ];<


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, too cute  so like this?


----------

